# Need Loader with pusher and plow truck sub for large job Dearborn, MI



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I am looking for a sub with a plow truck and a loader with a 10' or larger pusher for a large job in Dearborn, MI (Ford Rd. & Wyoming area) Equipment can be left on site as location is fenced, very secure, and guarded 24/7 This would be a dedicated job with atleast 10+ hours per event. This job is good through the 2011-12 season and prob. beyond. Contact John for info (586) 563-3990


----------

